# Men's hairstyles in WW2



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi guys and girls.

I was doing a little research on hairstyles, when I stumbled upon a homepage with hairstyles - male and female - of the last decades, and I figured: Hey, I'll check out the men's hairstyles from WW2! 
I made a small collection of the pics I found online, and here's the pics that i found so far.
I've only found some german men's hairstyles, I'll see if I can find some do's from other countries involved in WW2 one way or the other.
If you've got some good pics of men's hairstyles in the late 1930's to mid-1940's, please feel free to post in this thread. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 8, 2010)

The guy in the wedding photo needs a slap for even considering that hairstyle. The world's first laminar-flow wig


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 8, 2010)

The germans were the ones with the longer hair, thats sure. Nice photos by the way.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 8, 2010)

Dolfo Galland is looking good! 

Not that I'm into guys. 

TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> The guy in the wedding photo needs a slap for even considering that hairstyle. The world's first laminar-flow wig



lol I guess the poor guy just had a lot of unmanageable hair.



ToughOmbre said:


> Dolfo Galland is looking good!
> 
> Not that I'm into guys.
> 
> TO







CharlesBronson said:


> The germans were the ones with the longer hair, thats sure. Nice photos by the way.



I'll see if I can find some photos that I remember seeing, from a danish book about the Occupation years here in Denmark; there's a particularly long-haired danish guy, a so-called "swingpjatte" (Directly translated: "Swing-silly"), as the youthful swing-music enthusiasts were called here - I guess it's a danish, more "tame" equivalent to the hip zoot suit cats in the US. 
HE's long-haired, I promise you! 

Anyway, I don't remember seeing any photos of brits or americans with hair as long as the german fashion seemed to be, from that era - anyone?


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 8, 2010)

Heh...gotta love the guy eating (fruit? bread? cheese?) with his knife...man, what a do!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 12, 2010)

Seems long hair that is closely trimmed/shaved around the bottom is the norm for germans. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like the Wehrmacht was kind of lax on hair regs, but the SS guys had thier whitewalls going on.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 13, 2010)

Loving the wedding snap. Some work went into that Barnet, that's for sure.


----------



## Pong (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't keep laughing at that wedding photo. 

Anyway, nice photos. Have any on the Brits and Yanks?


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2010)

Pong said:


> Can't keep laughing at that wedding photo.
> 
> Anyway, nice photos. Have any on the Brits and Yanks?



Not yet, am still zapping around for decent pics. Will post as soon as I've got some nice pics.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty cool BB.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2010)

Good pics BB.....


----------



## renrich (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that the singular thing about WW2 photos is that one sees, in military or civilian photos, almost no overweight or obese people.


----------



## timmo (Jul 21, 2010)

How about one of ours?? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/photo04/RAF2/1943orde435x600.jpg

= Tim


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Dolfo Galland is looking good!
> 
> Not that I'm into guys.
> 
> TO



Men?


----------



## bbanistuci (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey BB, What was website where you found all these WW II cuts ?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi bbanistuci.

I've found the photos all over the web.
Some was found in WW2 newsgroups, others in other WW2 forums, some were found at photo sites like Time/Life, and the rest was - as far as I recall - googled.
I'm sorry that I can't be more precise.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## stona (Sep 11, 2010)

Short back 'n sides. Aptly named.
Steve


----------



## Georgia (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Y'all,

I actually dropped in here by accident. I was surfing the web looking for pictures of men's haircuts from the WWII period, and this is where I was led. I'm heading to get a "new 'do" and wanted something a little more classy than the same haircut I've had since highschool (once I hit a quarter century I figured it was time I get a grown up haircut)

And lo and behold, I end up here. 
I don't suppose you have any photos from the Allied side of things do you BB? Bringing in pictures of Nazis to my barber is not traditionally a way to endear ones self. 



A fun fact, my uncle flew "The Miss Anita", a P-51, through the war, and did well enough to come home and marry the REAL Miss Anita once things ended.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2010)

Georgia said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I actually dropped in here by accident. I was surfing the web looking for pictures of men's haircuts from the WWII period, and this is where I was led. I'm heading to get a "new 'do" and wanted something a little more classy than the same haircut I've had since highschool (once I hit a quarter century I figured it was time I get a grown up haircut)
> 
> ...



Hi there.

Well - the way I did it, was to print the pic that I've uploaded to this post, and then I brought it along to get a similar haircut, only a wee bit longer in the back and sides, so that it didn't look _too _extreme. 
It worked like a charm, and my hairdresser didn't say anything about the pics, as one can hardly see any uniform details in the photos. 
You can just photoshop or GIMP the photo you want to use, and remove, color or pixelize the uniform details, so that your hairdresser won't go ballistic because of that.


----------



## Civettone (Sep 27, 2010)

it seems that the German style was very short around the ears and neck, a sideline which resulted in quite long hair on the bigger side. That is shown when the guys no longer have cream in their hair or the wind/combat has ruined the style. 

It's an interesting bit of information, never gave it much thought. Thanks 

Kris


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 27, 2010)

google the name ag lewis south african airforce ww 2 neat pic of his wild hairdo on a life pic


----------

